# Cidade + quente do Brasil 2008..!!



## Carlos Dias (8 Jan 2008 às 15:01)

*Pessoal, estou dando uma olhada nas cidades mais quentes do Brasil e olhe o que achei :

1-Caicó - Rio Grande do Norte : 37,5ºC
2-Apodi - Rio grande do Norte : 37,1ºC
3-São João do Piauí - Piauí : 36,0ºC
4-Picos - Piauí : 35,8ºC
5-Morada Nova - Ceará : 35,7ºC
6-Patos - Paraíba : 35,6ºC
7-Paulistana - Piauí : 34,9ºC
8-Bom Jesus do Piauí - Piauí : 34,6ºC

*Media das Máximas ( até dia 07 )*


----------



## abrantes (8 Jan 2008 às 15:55)

Carlos vc pegou estes dados la no site do INMET?
Aquele site tem uma interface horrível, tem que ficr pesquisando dia a dia.

Abração merrmão e valew pelos dados.


----------



## abrantes (8 Jan 2008 às 15:56)

Eu estou montando uma planilha com os dados referentes ao Rio de Janeiro de 1997 ate atual me baseando no Wunderground (porque pelo inmet não dá haja saco).
Depois vou disponibilizar a planilha para quem quiser ai.


----------



## Carlos Dias (8 Jan 2008 às 16:13)

*Os dados acima são mesmo do Inmet das automaticas em sua maioria..!!*


----------

